

Gallery: The Year's Most Amazing Scientific Images - sam
http://www.popsci.com/science/gallery/2009-12/gallery-years-most-amazing-scientific-images

======
wendroid
Sure, I'll stand there while you fire up your home made helicopter. Those
blades are safe right?

